# Qivana products (true health and weightloss products)



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

I?m a new distributer of *Qivana* products (weight loss and wellness/ healing). These products truly work and I have personally lost a little over 30 lbs over the last three months and I feel better than I ever had.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Please e-mail me if you are interested and I will get you some free samples. There are also franchise opportunities available.

Hope to hear from you and thanks for taking the time to read this.

E-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 850-712-3510.

Thanks again Tony


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

I'm not a spammer. This is for real and I'm a local in Pensacola. Thanks


----------

